# Another Garand completed



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just finished up another Garand. I have been collecting parts for awhile
Had new old stock USGI barrel, bolt and gas cylinder installed on a HRA receiver. Bolt lapped, trigger work to 5lbs. 
I spent some time and reworked a Boyds commercial stock, should make a good shooter


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!! That wood looks good


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey that really looks nice- I know what kind of work went into that- you really did a nice job !!!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice! I'll give ya $50 right now for it. lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW! Great job!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

A classic indeed! Super job. They are a ball to shoot.

Nik,


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

That is A work of art.It is simply the very nicest Garand i ever seen.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Orlando. Who'd you have do the smithing?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Nice Orlando. Who'd you have do the smithing?


I have used him several times before, always been very pleased with his work
http://shuffsparkerizing.com/


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet. Ballpark price for total project? Mine always start out reasonable and then get expensive. I would consider building a Garand vs. buying one if I felt the savings were worth it. We have a few in the family collection but nothing I am taking out shooting.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

She's too pretty to shoot... Congratulations!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Sweet. Ballpark price for total project? Mine always start out reasonable and then get expensive. I would consider building a Garand vs. buying one if I felt the savings were worth it. We have a few in the family collection but nothing I am taking out shooting.


There is no savings in building over buying . 
Dont really know what I have in it. I have boxes full of parts that I swap/deal in.
I do know that its alot cheaper to buy a complete rifle than to build one.
Get a Service Grade or better
http://www.thecmp.org/m1garand.htm


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Another part of history, Gen. Patten said it was the most important weapon in WW2.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Orlando said:


> There is no savings in building over buying .
> Dont really know what I have in it. I have boxes full of parts that I swap/deal in.
> I do know that its alot cheaper to buy a complete rifle than to build one.
> Get a Service Grade or better
> http://www.thecmp.org/m1garand.htm



I've saved money building ARs vs. buying completes. Quite a bit actually.
I've also spent 5x the amount a complete costs on a custom... which is much more the norm. 



Thanks for the link. My uncle has a collector grade, all original/matching serial Garand from the Korean war I believe. Sweet machine!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Building a AR is completely different than building a Garand.
When you assemble your own AR you dont pay the Tax that manufactures pay.
Start pricing out Garand parts and you will see how quickly it adds up.
Approx $200.00 - $225.00 for a receiver, $90.00 for a Op Rod, $200.00 for a NOS USGI barrel, (less for a commercial barrel) $150.00 for a commercial stock with metal, $70.00 for rear sights, $60.00 gas cylinder ,$75.00 for a bolt ,$100.00 for a trigger assembly and you still need assorted small parts,then add in gunsmithing charges and reparkerizing if needed
If you want to install,finish ream and headspace the barrel yourself you have to add in the price of tools.
It gets very pricy considering you can buy a good Garand from CMP for $600.00 plus tax
I have had a few built because I have a stock pile of parts.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I figured that was case. Wasn't arguing, just lettin' you know where I got the idea. 

I'll have to keep my eyes out for a service grade or better!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Yeah I figured that was case. Wasn't arguing, just lettin' you know where I got the idea.
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes out for a service grade or better!


Order one from CMP, If you need help PM me


----------

